# School take 11 year-old children to sex shop



## Dude111

www.intellihub.com/parents-furious-...chool-taking-11-year-old-children-to-sex-shop

All I can say is HOMESCHOOL!! (If one can afford it)


----------



## iliketodisco

That seems like inflammatory clickbait...


----------



## Dude111

Yes its disgusting they would take 11yos to a place like that!! (LET KIDS BE KIDS)


----------



## SecondtimeMama

If you don't want to click the clickbait: http://nypost.com/2015/06/03/teacher-takes-young-students-on-field-trip-to-sex-shop/ appears to be 11-17 year olds, not a group of 11 year olds, and from a small private school not a public school. Still problematic, but on a different scale that Dale is implying.


----------



## RCHOUDH

Still very unfortunate and sad. What were they thinking doing that??


----------



## MeepyCat

Dude111 said:


> www.intellihub.com/parents-furious-over-socialist-style-democratic-school-taking-11-year-old-children-to-sex-shop
> 
> All I can say is HOMESCHOOL!! (If one can afford it)


Or, in this case, "don't pay private school tuition to schools that don't share your values."

The legal age of entry for any sex shop is 18, so I guess this was a special outing to be turned away at the door of a sex shop.


----------

